# lost 4" barrel pump westwater put-in 4/17/2016



## hortonp (May 23, 2011)

Left our barrel pump at the west water put-in on April 17th 2016. It has a green barrel. green hose and bright orange tape on the nozzle. It may still have the name Bodag written on the barrel. Contact Dave at 719- 530-0931
Thanks


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Did you check with the ranger?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## hortonp (May 23, 2011)

yep, but have not heard back from the ranger yet.

thanks


----------

